# Lilly opening: Timelapse



## Bill19 (Dec 28, 2009)

My first go at this, one photo every minute for a few hours, the reason it goes dark at some points is because as the light went i had to alter the shutter speed (realised I need to use flash or something for it to be seamless), sometimes i was a little bit late. The camera was sat on a  tripod,  settings and and focus were on manual (wish i decreased the aperture even more so the whole of the flower was in focus)
I put it together in windows media player, I cropped all the picture times down to 0.44-0.52 of a second, and put a fade transition between each one
I tookall the picture manually, not a remote or timer, so some things are a little of, but I am pretty happy with it.

It is here: TIme lapse lilly on Vimeo

thanks for any C+C!


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 28, 2009)

That was cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Provo (Dec 29, 2009)

Plants are really alive nice concept will have to try that next time I buy my wife some flowers


----------



## Bill19 (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks 
I dont think you you guys in the US etc would have seen this, but there was a brilliant David Attenborough documentary on plants which had so many amazing time sequences of plants, it truly brought them to life! It was called 'Life' one of the best nature documentary series ever


----------

